# Part 2 to Naked Party?



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

So back in February I received a text from my STBXH around 2:00 a.m. asking if I was interested in having a naked party followed up by repeated calls. I never responded. 

Last Thursday I got called into work and was driving through a street next to my neighborhood only to pass my STBXH going to a fishing buddy's house. I just ignored him as I passed by on the road. Around 11:30 p.m. that night I received a text from him saying - "Would you be willing to talk?" I did not respond. I haven't talked to him in almost 3 months or responded to any of his texts. Being that I received some mail in my name regarding the marital home a few days before I saw him I was curious so about a day later I responded to his question via text with - Why? I never heard back from him that day but passed him once again while I was on my way to work on Friday and ignored him. A day later around 10:00 p.m. he sent me a text saying - Yeah you are right ... why? 

What the hell? What is the point in asking someone to talk that you've done so wrong if you are going to follow up your response with something like that? I wasn't planning on talking to him I just was more so curious to see what he wanted. 

On Monday I was driving up town during my lunch break and was sitting at a stop light only to see him again driving toward me with his blinker on. He was going to turn into Home Depot but spotted me, turned his blinker off, and drove up to the next entrance and just sat right across from me. I waited for the light to turn green and drove off. 

So what do you all make of this? I don't have any intentions of reconciling after he took a dump on me and our vows - big time. Neither one of us have filed for divorce yet. I'm going to although I told him he should be responsible for doing it because it was his choice.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

ICLH, don't let crazy train back in the door......
You've been freed from so much drama. I recommend keeping the NC.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Not sure but maybe he's trying to keep a line of communication open. If he wanted out don't you think he'd have filed by now?


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

Pictureless said:


> Not sure but maybe he's trying to keep a line of communication open. If he wanted out don't you think he'd have filed by now?


It was he who wanted the divorce. He went down to the court house and got the dissolution packet and had it waiting on the counter before I moved out. At first he said he didn't want to file because he didn't want me to get any ideas if I saw what he put down on the financial form. His next excuse was he wanted to make sure everything he put down on the paperwork was correct so it would take time and as soon as he got finished with a construction job for a friend he'd have the money to file. That was the last I talked to him. 

I think the only reason why he's been holding off is because he wants me to file so he can weave his web around what I put down on the paperwork but I'm uncertain.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

ICLH said:


> It was he who wanted the divorce. He went down to the court house and got the dissolution packet and had it waiting on the counter before I moved out. At first he said he didn't want to file because he didn't want me to get any ideas if I saw what he put down on the financial form. His next excuse was he wanted to make sure everything he put down on the paperwork was correct so it would take time and as soon as he got finished with a construction job for a friend he'd have the money to file. That was the last I talked to him.
> 
> I think the only reason why he's been holding off is because he wants me to file so he can weave his web around what I put down on the paperwork but I'm uncertain.


I'm not sure either, but he's not acting like someone who wants it over. Odd how he keeps crossing paths with you. You think he's realized he screwed up?


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen him 3 times within 5 days when I hadn't seen him at all for almost 3 months but we do live in a relatively small town. 

There are no two ways about it. He did screw up but his pride will never allow him to admit it. He's the type of person that would rather live in misery and guilt than admit he was wrong which makes for bad marriage material. 

My mom thinks he wants me back. My aunt thinks he wants to get back in my good graces so he can get what he wants when it comes to the divorce.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

He misses you. NC is working. Depends on if you want him back. Sounds doubtful...


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I PM'd you.

Your stbx is very empty when it comes to empathy. He may be feeling sorry of himself, but he sure wasn't feeling your pain.

If he wanted to fix things, he would write a letter on paper.

Let him file for divorce. Have you written down everything you remember about his finances? The inheritance? 

Hope you are trying to date. You are young and if you listen you can hear your children asking to be born.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe his gf isn't working out. He was really crappy to you, I wouldn't talk to him either; I don't see how you could ever trust him again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Long and everybody else is right. You can't trust him.

You're young and very attractive, you'll be able to replace him rather easily.


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> I PM'd you.
> 
> Your stbx is very empty when it comes to empathy. He may be feeling sorry of himself, but he sure wasn't feeling your pain.
> 
> ...


I plan to let him file for divorce but if he drags it out much longer I will do it. I have everything written down and I'm in possession of all the documents I need to get what I'm entitled to. I took them out of the filing cabinet before I left the marital home.

I should have remained NC. His reply hurt me. I would have preferred a letter, a heartfelt apology, even a fake acknowledgement revolving around how he'd been enlightened by how he destroyed a good marriage. But no, he reached out to me and responded with another selfish slap in the face. I just can't believe he thinks I'd even want to talk to him after how careless and thoughtless he was with our marriage and his relationship with me. I was always good to him and even if he had "a change of heart" he didn't have to do what he did to me. I have nothing to offer him not even friendship. If the shoe where on the other foot - my life would have been a living hell right now!

I haven't been dating. I live in a small town. There isn't anything I'm interested in around here but I plan on relocating within 6 months to start anew. My therapist suggested I remain single for awhile and give myself some time to heal and figure out what I want out of my new beginning.


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

Stupid *&jhfjghe*$)jufkjfkj f***ing kfjoe(*$(#*)fjoijf dumb ()*(&(jhfkh bast*ard!


----------

